

Engineers Test Rotor Landing for Capsules - atilev
http://www.nasa.gov/centers/kennedy/news/rotocapsule.html

======
chrisbennet
They used something similar in The Incredibles movie.

------
thrill
Didn't the Rotary Rocket company try something similar?

